# First Exhibition



## acparsons (May 20, 2014)

We had an exhibition with 13 artists displaying a variety of crafts. This was my first exhibition, "Made in Korea." Learned more than I could have possibly imagined. In addition to the artists that presented, the people in TPF were incredibly helpful. 

You can see the photos that I exhibited here: machiavelliar


----------



## IzzieK (May 20, 2014)

Your shots for the exhibition are all very nice and simple. Nothing complicated at all. I best like #8 for the simple leaf.


----------

